# Safety Knive



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Today I finally go my safety knive.
Took me a while to find what I wanted.
I saw all these diving knives but I always thought one thing:
Scenario:
Went overboard in fast flowing water (or surf...), and I get entageld in 30 or 50 pound braid.
Cause the water is flowing and pushing me away,
the braid is tight, and it ( as it does) cuts in.
So I take my knive and........
AAmmmm.???
I don´t know about you guy´s, but my knives are normally pointy -and SHARP!!!
Do I really, -when I hang head down, and have problems to controll my bodymovments in the water- 
Do I rally want to try to get my knive between the cutting in braid and my limp??????? :shock: 
I don´t know.
But cause I worked 13 Years as Paramedic I had an idea, and today I found it.
My safety knive.
- serrated blade
-one hand operation
-strong clip
-Blund point
-Rope/ beltcutter outside without opening the knive
-Sharp 
-Fits perfectly on my livewest
-reasonably cheap

One of the view things not tight on-
But if I need it ,I don´t want to be restricted..

Smile about my funny english- english is my second language.. ;


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

That is a very interesting knife my friend , where did you buy it and how much was it , it makes a lot of sense bearing in mind the increasing use of braid


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I got it from my local Outdoorstore.
It´s a " Pacific Cutlery"
He sad it´s called "Recueknive" (makes sense)
27.50$
"Made in China", but Stainless, sturdy, and surprising high quality.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

I bought mine from here they have some very good torches as well . mine is from the states not chineese note the price difference.
cheers Mark
http://www.legear.com.au/Cop-Knives-s/358.htm


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Searched ebay for sometime before found this little one.
Schrade is the brand, paid US $12.50 3 months back when Aust $ was close to same with US $
Folds up to only 75 mm long so fits in pocket of PFD
Think Simons was name of retailer ???















kiwipea


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Those cheap plastic safety knives are great for kayak fishing. They are mostly plastic, lightweight, durable and don't have exposed blades. They are sold as release knives by tackle companies:
http://www.meltontackle.com/catalog/product.asp?product_id=11171

and seatbelt cutters by emergency service supply companies
http://www.martor.com/sos-cutter_537.html?&L=25736









These are small and can be easily attached to your PFD. The protected blade reduces the chance of cutting your nuggets off when tangled up in your lines. Just keep a heavy coat of corrosion inhibitor on the blade and you'll never have a problem with it. Even if it does rust out, they are cheap enough to buy several replacements.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

those seatbelt cutters look perfect. Whose law is it that you always find the perfect product at a fraction of the cost within a week of buying what you thought was the perfect product? ;-)
Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

I know the seatbelt-cutters well.
We had them for years on the Ambulances (in Germany).
We finally got rid of them.
The one on the picture actually doesen´t look too bad.
Just take care when you buy one, that the " lower yaw" is as high/wide and durable as the pictured one.
Often you will find a " narrower lower yaw" ( if that makes sense to anybody)
and they brake of when you need them, and make the whole ting useless.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Hollgi,

i will look for seat belt cutter with a strong lower jaw and take along the knife i bought last week as well. I am accumulating so much stuff there wont be room for myself on the kayak soon! Hmmm will i need to wear 2 pfd's to take the extra weight of epirb, flares, water, tourniquets, radios, knives, sharkshield, and chili chicken sandwiches... ;-)

tchuss  (where do i find the umlauts on this excellently designed site?)

Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Ahh- I forgott- on ropes ( more than a couple of mm) they are useless too.
I don´t want to talk them down...they are not bad..


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Hollgi,

i just ordered one of the knives you posted about as when i checked them out they actually have an integrated seatbelt cutter (back of the handle). Good pricing too.

thanks again for the heads up.

Jim


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

First and foremost, I need to make it clear that I hope to be an agent for Gerber (mods, please kill this if it violates site rules).

However, I have these two knives and really like them.

Rivermate is dirt cheap and does the job and comes with a nice plastic sheath that clips onto my PFD - Always on my PFD!, CLS is high end and has a belt/line cutter integarted in with a window punch (more suited to Ambulance, Fire, Police etc), no sheath though - more multi function - gut, slice and dice etc!








And the Hinderer - also comes in a fire version with blunt tip - this the Combat Life Saver version. On the rear of the handle you can see the folded down belt cutter.








I just love toys......
Joffa


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Joffa.
I just bought a Rivermate. 
I got sick of maintaining a cheap stainless knife that looked the goods but rusted whenever I forgot to give it a coating of vaseline to keep the salt water from the blade. It also had a sharp point which I manages to find a couple of times. I usually leave my knife out of the sheath to dry between uses but occasionally forget and pay the price.

I have found that attaching the sheath to the shoulder strap of my PFD with a couple of zip ties so that the handle points down and using the same method to attach a piece of 4mm shockcord to the handle and the PFD just long enough to extend the length of my arm works. The lead stays out of the way when not in use and it is always ready for use in an emergency. I have been caught in a situation where I couldn't get a folding knife open with one hand and the Rivermate overcomes this problem and the blunt point and back of the blade with it's thumb grip makes it as safe as you are likely to get in that situation. I hope the titanium coating will prevent the rust problem. So far I like it.

Raider


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Im pleased to hear it! I see a number of Canoe and Yak stores stock this knife, so it must be the goods. I will ask Fiskars what the salt water resistance is like! Hope you got it at a good price....


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Just came across this one from an ozi site too.
http://www.kitbag.com.au/prod133.htm

Plus there is also this in case a bridge or dam gets in your way!! :shock: :shock: 
http://www.kitbag.com.au/prod1131.htm


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2008)

An update on the rivermate Joffa. I did a bit of rolling practice on the weekend and my rivermate was wet with salt until I cleaned my gear some 5 hours later. I was shocked to find that the blade had a coating of surface rust on it. It was easily removed with a coarse cloth in fresh water but I have let it dry before giving it a light coat of vaseline and will only put it in the sheath when I use my PFD. It appears that the coating is not that effective. Disappointing!

Raider


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Raider! Will let Fiskars know! Maybe not the ideal knife, howver it is a low carbon blade, so very surprised. Appreciate your time to let me know/


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

ive seen some paragliders carry a knife like hollgi's......

.


----------



## Raider (Nov 3, 2008)

Further disappointing news Joffa. When cleaning my gear yesterday I noticed that rust is coming out from under the rubber handle all around my Rivermate. I expected better. Maybe they were made for the fresh water rivers of North America?


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Not good, Ive sent on your comments, Ive got one myself, but havent put it in the salt yet. The guys at Fiskars are on leave so not expecting any real response for a week or so. Will try one of the distributors for comment. Im also messing around with a Spyderco stainless job at the moment - but not cheap!


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Raider, trying to get you a new one. Where did you buy yours? Its all stainless (Im told) so should not rust. Just waiting to find out about the coating and electrolysis(??)


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Simon from Fiskars in Melbourne responded with the following

This is great support from the importers and Simon at Fiskars!


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> Happy New Year to you too.
> 
> ...


Raider, will PM you for details.

Joffa


----------

